# How many dogs can you have at your home



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

I`m asking on behalf of my friend she has 8 working labradors varing in age from 18 mths up to 12 yrs old.

They are all except Tash 12yr working dogs and are out 5 days during the shooting season. They are kept in kennels during the day and at night crated it very large crates in the garage.

Her neighbour has complained (she has lived there 13 mths) as neighbour thinks she can`t be able to look after that many dogs and thinks keeping the 2 youngest dogs in kennels.

Is their a limit on dogs at your privatley owned home.

Thanks


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think there is any limit for a private house.

But I don't think I would like to live next door to them unless they are asleep if they are anything like the Lab on my street 

As long as they are well looked after and aren't noisy I can't see a problem.

Not how I would keep my dogs though,working or not.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

As far as I'm aware there is no legal limit.

However I believe if someone made a complaint about noise or smell and if it was held up they could have to reduce the number of dogs - but that would have to be refered to the courts etc


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure about in a private home environment but I know if you have some kind of kennels then more than 10 and you need a license of some sort I think. Been a while since college 

A noise complaint would likely be a seperate issue to a welfare one.

Doubt the RSCPA or similar would do much if they were well fed, fit etc.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine's privately owned and I have no limit to what animals I can have or how many. That is the OH's department.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

There is no limit, but as Fleur has said, if a complaint is made about the noise/ conditions and it is found to be true then action can be taken.

Tbh as an owner of 6 dogs I usually get a very positive reception from people. If we're out with all of them we get countless 'are they all yours?', 'are they related?' etc but I've had one ignorant person assume that because we don't have the 1 or 2 dogs it's not 'normal'. But then she is my evil auntie who puts me down for everything and anything 

As far as I'm concerned as long as all of the animals meets are being adequately met people can have 2 dogs, 12 dogs or more. It's totally dependent on the owner, their attitude to keeping animals, the time they have to offer etc. 

I hope your friend's neighbour goes away quietly on this one, she is incorrect and it's upsetting to have an accusation made, especially when you do your utmost to care for your pets.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure, but 8 labs, :001_wub:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

spaniel07 said:


> I`m asking on behalf of my friend she has 8 working labradors varing in age from 18 mths up to 12 yrs old.
> 
> They are all except Tash 12yr working dogs and are out 5 days during the shooting season. They are kept in kennels during the day and at night crated it very large crates in the garage.
> 
> ...


If you are not in

Social Housing
Rented Housing

and you are not breeding

then there are no limits set down for numbers of pets per household.

However of course if someone was concerned about their welfare they are at liberty to contact the RSPCA who will determine if the owners are in breach of the Animal Welfare Act.

If they were causing a noise nuisance then different legislation applies and the EHO could get involved and pursue if appropriate.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

There is no limit to how many dogs you can have in your own property as long as you can look after them all ok and give them the time they need.I have 13 here at the moment but i couldnt have this many if i didnt have 7 over the age of ten and six of those cavs that dont want to do anything except eat,drink and sleep. I couldnt manage 8 large lively dogs i certainly wouldnt be able to give them all enough excercise but i am on my own.


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

spaniel07 said:


> I`m asking on behalf of my friend she has 8 working labradors varing in age from 18 mths up to 12 yrs old.
> 
> They are all except Tash 12yr working dogs and are out 5 days during the shooting season. They are kept in kennels during the day and at night crated it very large crates in the garage.
> 
> ...





spaniel07 said:


> I`m asking on behalf of my friend she has 8 working labradors varing in age from 18 mths up to 12 yrs old.
> 
> They are all except Tash 12yr working dogs and are out 5 days during the shooting season. They are kept in kennels during the day and at night crated it very large crates in the garage.
> 
> ...


We have 10 dogs and are having trouble with our neighbours. Our dogs are well looked after fed and watered. Our neighbour hates animals. She would for the council so has the knoledge of who to speak to. We have has three visits we own our own property so was under the impression that I have no limit on how many pets I can have. I understand pets are not for everyone but we love them they are cherished part of our family. Apparently they can take our pets. But not without a fight. It really annoys me as I work full time pay taxes ect. Someone is always home so dogs are never alone. The neighbours don't work therefore living of the state so have nothing better to do then cause trouble for us. I personally don't think they have a leg to stand on but we will see. Nothing in this country surprises me anymore.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, what is the nature of the complaint which has been made against you?


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well, what is the nature of the complaint which has been made against you?


It started of with the rspca visiting because of negligence to our dogs. The officer felt there wasn't a case to answer to. Next we had a visit from environmental health. They said they had received complaints about mess which has since been removed which was caused by clearing out the house.as my son moved in and need to get rid of old furniture to replace with new. I'm of the opinion it is a vendetta caused by this ex council worker. The environmental health turned up again today picking up on the least thing. This occurred in my absence. My son was here. He let me know I phoned the environmental health to lodge a complaint as I feel this is personal.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Not really relevant here ( I don't think) but you can also own a property and have restrictions, if its leasehold.
Unless your dogs or their mess are actually causing some sort of issue, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Smacks of harassment to me


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Not really relevant here ( I don't think) but you can also own a property and have restrictions, if its leasehold.
> Unless your dogs or their mess are actually causing some sort of issue, I wouldn't worry about it


No they are always kept under control we have a cockerpoo who use to get out a couple of years ago though we prevented her doing it by getting a long yard lead which allows her freedom in the garden but stops her getting out.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Our house deeds have provisions about pets in them (we own our home). I'm not sure what would happen if we breached them and someone complained though.


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

LoopyL said:


> Smacks of harassment to me


I agree they are always well looked after well groomed. They have presidents over everyone. Which possibly sounds barking! But I love them. Possibly do have more than we should at ten dogs. We started of with one than two than four. The cocapoo and poodle made ten as we didn't rehome any of the litter as fell in love. It was an accident which has since been put right so no more accidents. But I can't see what business it is of anyone. As long as I can provide for my dogs and well exercised which they get as have a good deal of land to play and run on


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

many Bridle said:


> No they are always kept under control we have a cockerpoo who use to get out a couple of years ago though we prevented her doing it by getting a long yard lead which allows her freedom in the garden but stops her getting out.


Where do they pee and poop? That could build up to quite a stench quite quickly if not cleaned/ washed away? Then again that does not seem to be what said irritating neighbour is complaining about......


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Where do they pee and poop? That could build up to quite a stench quite quickly if not cleaned/ washed away? Then again that does not seem to be what said irritating neighbour is complaining about......


We use poop bags as for pee we wash down with hose. Guess we will have to wait and see which complaint goes in next. I'm not worried about it annoying mostly. She was caught looking through our bin a few months ago. Who does that! Maybe she thinks we have celebrity status?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You mention barking. Are your dogs noisy?


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweety said:


> You mention barking. Are your dogs noisy?


No possibly I'm barking for having as many dogs as I have. They do bark excitedly when I return home from work. Though not generally as someone is always home. There is three people living here so devide ten by three they are spoilt.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have had as many as 35 dogs on the premises. 20 are in licenced kennels and 14 beagles and one GSD as my own. Luckily my neighbours moo and bleat so haven't had any complaints so far. Round here you need a licence even if you are looking after one dog if it belongs to someone else and you are being paid for it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Fluffster said:


> Our house deeds have provisions about pets in them (we own our home). I'm not sure what would happen if we breached them and someone complained though.


Mine too - but just 'no animals other than domestic pets' to be kept. It's an ex-council house. I'm also not allowed to use it for business purposes other than administration.


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

foxiesummer said:


> I have had as many as 35 dogs on the premises. 20 are in licenced kennels and 14 beagles and one GSD as my own. Luckily my neighbours moo and bleat so haven't had any complaints so far. Round here you need a licence even if you are looking after one dog if it belongs to someone else and you are being paid for it.


I've just received a voicemail no further action warrantied. Just a question ofor what complaint are they going to do next. Because she is elderly she can get away with it. I am going to seek advice about harassment.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We live in a council bungalow and we are only allowed to keep 2 dogs.


----------



## many Bridle (Feb 17, 2016)

Burrowzig said:


> Mine too - but just 'no animals other than domestic pets' to be kept. It's an ex-council house. I'm also not allowed to use it for business purposes other than administration.


It's ridiculous I was thinking of starting my own business in grooming from home but after doing some research I found I couldn't as property can not be used as a place of business. You think you get more from buying your own home though it seems you have the same restrictions as if you were renting a council dwelling. It's not. The environmental officer returned my call concerning the complaint about my dogs and no further action is required. Which is good news. But I'm seeking advise on harassment.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

many Bridle said:


> It's ridiculous I was thinking of starting my own business in grooming from home but after doing some research I found I couldn't as property can not be used as a place of business. You think you get more from buying your own home though it seems you have the same restrictions as if you were renting a council dwelling. It's not. The environmental officer returned my call concerning the complaint about my dogs and no further action is required. Which is good news. But I'm seeking advise on harassment.


Some houses have these covenants on to protect neighbours from the nuisance of having people and traffic coming and going to a business. It seems fair enough to me from that point of view, but I knew about it from the start as my solicitor flagged it up at the start of the buying process.


----------

